# How much veg do you feed a day?



## RatMad (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope i am posting in the right section. I apologise if im not!I am curious to hear how much, roughly, veg wise you feed your rats everyday?Also what veggies do you generally feed?I am just interested to know what your ratties enjoy and to give me some more ideas on what to feed my boys, as never know if giving too much or too little!Thank you so much and look forward to hearing all about your ratties  x


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I feed my rats veggies every 3 days. I usually feed them carrots. My rats looooove carrots.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I give my ratties veggies every other day (fruit on the days they dont get veggies). As far as how much, like a serving, I go by their head size- one piece of fruit or veggie per rat, no bigger than their heads. 
I live to give kale, broccoli, carrots, snap peas, baby spinach, asparagus, etc. When I can't get fresh produce, I will use baby food and mix it with their Green Mush if their veggie day falls on a Sunday, Tuesday, or Thursday as those are the days they get their Green Mush.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't really measure, perhaps I should lol. But about the size of their heads seems about right. I have two tiny treat bowls and I fill them about halfish full. What I would do is just watch their dry food. If they start not finishing it, or there is alot left over, etc... then you are probably giving them too much veggies. 

I feed them fresh food daily. But fruit only a few times a week. 

I just try for variety and it depends on what I am eating. Usually they get alot of peas which they love. broccoli, cauliflower, lettuces (not iceberg), spinach, carrots (which are not their favorite at all lol), blueberries, strawberries, etc... I have also given egg, tiny piece of chicken, they madly love brown rice but I only give alittle like once a week. I started giving some babyfood and they seemed to like it alot as well.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

About every other day my rats will get some chopped carrots, and for the boys there'll be broccoli because Basil LOVES broccoli.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I eat a lot of salads so my rat usually gets a little tiny piece of each vegetable that I'm eating (a mini rat salad). My rats' like cucumber, carrots, peas, and all my rats have absolutely loved broccoli.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I give veggies every 2-3 days, otherwise they get diarrhea  Carrots, broccoli, peas, green beans, kale, romaine lettuce, and bell peppers are the usuals. I don't give fruit very often at all, but sometimes they get blueberries, banana, strawberries, pear, or cantaloupe.


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

I give a broccoli/caulifower mix with various extra veggies I get when I buy dinner for myself throughout the week. For some reason my guys refuse to eat carrots.


----------



## RatMad (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your great ideas and help  i read so many different things, and i want to know im giving enough, but not too much! Funny how some obviously adore carrots and some just dont!Do you give frozen veggies at all? Mine love pea fishing, and greens, carrots, few bits of salad. But am slowly trying new things as most of the rats are rescues and some were not used to decent foods so tummies had to adjust.You have all been a great help!


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Monday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday are Veggie days - (Broccoli, Peas, Corn, carrots) Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday are Fruit days - (Strawberry, Blueberries, Banana)
Since I'm now feeding 3 boys I usually give them quite a bit, and try to monitor them while they eat. My big boys tend to steal most of the food. 
Their favorites are frozen corn & peas, blueberries, and banana.


----------



## ChelseaMorning (Feb 28, 2012)

My girls get some kind of fruit or veggie treat probably five or six days a week. They get frozen peas, corn and carrots, they love raw collard greens, dandelion greens and lightly steamed turnip greens- they get stir fry vegetable (baby corn, water chestnut, snap peas, carrot, broccoli etc) and brown rice a handful of times a month as well. I don't eat fruit often, but when I do they get a little bit of apple, banana or strawberry. My girls don't much care for carrot either, but I offer it anyway. Of course, this is in addition to their dry diet- lab blocks, uncooked pasta, parrot food, cereal, oatmeal, brown and wild rice, parrot food, cream of wheat, whatever else I eat and their whole protein- gutloaded dubia roaches and super worms.

My babies are spoiled.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

My gang loves Lima beans, in addition to the other suggestions already posted. Pea fishing is the top favorite, but Lima beans run a close second. They also love cooked edamame, which is soybeans in the pod. My gang doesn't seem to be all that wild about fruit, except they do love their bananas. I find that they will eat grapes (and tomatoes) if cut, but they don't seem to enjoy gnawing through the skin for some reason.

You can also give your rats unsalted roasted (_not _raw) nuts. My kids love peanuts, but I'm not quite sure whether it's for the flavor, or for the pleasure of throwing the shell shards around everywhere, lol!


----------

